# Schwimmteich Neubau



## Steve_Bischoff (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo!!!

So der Gedanke an einen Schwimmteich ist schon länger in meinem Kopf. Nun habe ich mich in letzter Zeit Intensiv damit beschäftigt. Da ich gern dieses Jahr noch starten möchte wollte ich jetzt solangsam alles dingfest machen.Der Schwimmteich soll keinen Fischbesatz haben.

Platz habe ich für den schwimmteich ausreichend.

Bis jetzt habe ich die Maße von ca. 10 × 10 m im Kopf. Die reine schwimmfläche könnte ein wenig kleiner sein aber zum gestalten für alles sollte es okay sein.

Zusätzlich 3 × 4 m für filterkammer usw. 

Bei der Größe gehe ich stark davon aus das ich zwei BA,s und einen Skimmer brauche. 

Weiter hatte ich an an einen Trommelfilter ( weiß nicht ob da ein vorfilter gebraucht wird) gedacht. Jedoch noch keinen genauen.
Anschließen zwei IBC jedoch weiß ich da nicht was an Filtermaterial am besten geeignet wäre. 
Für die nötigen Pumpen weiß ich leider auch noch nicht recht was ich nehmen soll.

Habe natürlich auch schon einiges über LH gelesen jedoch müsste ich mich da noch genau mit befassen.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ein Tipp für mich. Eine Skizze folgt die Tage noch. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo Steve,

willkommen im Forum, gleich mal zu deinen Fragen:

Trommelfilter = das ist ja dein Vor + Hauptfilter
IBC Filtermaterial = da ist __ HEL-X am einfachsten zu handhaben  ==> http://www.hel-x.eu/de/start/
mit LH als Pumpe hast du keinen Strom am/im Teich (bei Schwimmteichen gibt es VDE Vorschriften die zur eigenen Sicherheit eingehalten werden sollten)



Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich die Maße von ca. 10 × 10 m im Kopf.


da ist ja auch genug Platz für den Pflanzteil vorhanden.



Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Eine Skizze folgt die Tage noch.


wenn du auch mal ein Bild von der Örtlichkeit  hast ist das bestimmt hilfreich.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (8. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und schon bin ich wieder schlauer..also werde ich es so machen das erst der trommelfilter - Luftheber - IBC - IBC.

Die Vorschriften werde ich mir dann wo nochmal zur Genüge tun. Was für eine Pumpe brauche ich für nen LH  wenn er so ca. 30m3 /h fördern soll? Noch eine letzte Frage hätte ich also Muß ich das Wasser in ein Art Schacht mach unten bringen das es der LH wieder hoch holt?

Skizze kommt morgen versprochen...und dann lass ich euch teilhaben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2017)

30 m³/h bei geschätzten 120m³ Teichvolumen halte ich bei einem Schwimmteich für sehr viel. Ich bin davon überzeugt das 10 m³/h voll ausreichen. Trommelfilter finde ich ok. aber auf biologische Filterung kannst du bei einem Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz verzichten.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (8. Mai 2017)

Also nur trommelfilter und Luftheber ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (8. Mai 2017)

Skizze der Filterkammer








Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2017)

Wenn du genug Platz hast wäre ein Pflanzenteich mit Unterwasserpflanzen zum Abbau der Nährstoffe nicht schlecht.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Skizze der Filterkammer


 
Hi Steve,
wenn es möglich ist mache die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Bausteinen im filter so groß wie möglich, größere Flansche (>= DN160) lassen sich auch selbst herstellen.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn du genug Platz hast wäre ein Pflanzenteich mit Unterwasserpflanzen zum Abbau der Nährstoffe nicht schlecht.


 

die 2 IBC mit __ Hel-x wirst du vermutlich nur für den Fall brauchen falls sich doch mal Fische in den Teich verirren - ansonsten können die ja vorerst auch erstmal ohne Hel-x eingebaut werden


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> lassen sich auch selbst herstellen.



z.B. so in etwa ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/225078/


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus- bei solch einem großen Teich sind immer zwei Skimmer jeweils in den Hauptwindrichtungen sinnvoll. Meist West- und Ost- seite. Unter windfinder.de gibt es auch irgendwo Statistiken übers Jahr. Aber wenn man schon eine Weile im Ort wohnt, kennt man ja die Ecken, wo der Wind hinpustet.

Unten am Boden ca. 3 BA.

Es kommt aber auch viel auf die Teichform an- ob z.B. eine Kreiselströmung funktionert oder 2 getrennte von der Strömung her besser wären.
Mein Teich geht "ums Eck" ein wenig- 1 kleine Kreisel über 1 BA und die große über 3 BA- die aber noch ungünstig verteilt sind- nicht in der Mitte.

Ob nun 4 oder 6 Saugleitungen- ist bei einer gut geplanten Verrohrung aller Leitungen ohne Engpässe und einem LH vom Energieaufwand her kaum entscheidend. (vielleicht die Wahl zwischen 80 oder 100W)

Teurer wird der Unterschied bei dem jeweiligen Vorfilter- TF. Dort muß man eben das Modell mit dem passenden Durchfluß raussuchen (oft lieber eine Nummer größer als die Herstellerangaben).
TF- Empfehlungen:
-die "günstigen" PP- Trommelfilter bekamen in den Foren gute Kritiken. Mich pers. würde die Rinnenkonstruktion stören- man kann dort nicht reingreifen, um Laub oder Fadenalgen herauszugrabbeln.
-Aquaforte- TF ist für 3 Saugstellen gut- mehr auch nicht..(da könnte man aber in Versuchung geraten zwei parallel zu betreiben)
-Edelstahl: Lavair, Ammerland, Pond-Technik.de
-polymare bitte nicht..leider zu viele Baustellen.
--------------
Die Grundsatzdiskussion hier ist oft - wie oft muss ich das Teichvolumen umwälzen. Manche wälzen 1 x am Tag und andere 1 x die Stunde und andere gar nicht.
Das Problem bekommt man aber ggf., wenn irgendwas nicht zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert....und dann ist ein Ändern der Leitungen von und zum Teich immer sehr ärgerlich.
Man kann auch durchaus..6 Saugleitungen verlegen und dann ggf. nur 3 betreiben....und 3 verschlossen lassen..beobachten..probieren.
--------------
IBC- hört sich immer einfach an. Ich habe keine Erfahrung damit. Die Dinger haben aber so Sicken in den Wänden. Dort kann man leider große Flansche schlecht anbringen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Mein pers. Tip: Bau größer! Es klingt zwar jetzt etwas "jammern auf hohem Niveau" aber.....ich habe 15m Schwimmbereichslänge...
Es könnten ruhig 5m mehr sein. Leider war da mein Grundstück schon zu Ende. Die 5m mehr wären auch nicht wesentlich teurer geworden...
So ganz gut beschrieben mit den verschiedenen Schwimmteichgrößen war das auch immer in den NG-Heften.
Durch Pflanzzonen im Teich und Uferbepflanzung wird es optisch auch schnell etwas enger.


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben aber so Sicken in den Wänden. Dort kann man leider große Flansche schlecht anbringen.


wo ein wille da ein weg  ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=sandwich&t=images 


2 größere PVC platten & etwas heiße Luft   -  die Sicken etwas erwärmen und zwischen den 2 Platten einklemmen  - mit dichtungs masse abdichten und die 2 Platten miteinander  verschrauben


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> IBC- hört sich immer einfach an. Ich habe keine Erfahrung damit.


das ist schade, es gibt die auch übrigens welche mit ebenen Seitenwänden

IMHO: IBC = viele Liter für wenig €


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Oder auch andere "Großbehälter" mit den Grundflächen einer Europalette aus PEHD oder GFK etc...Weinbütten..Muß man eben in den Kleinanzeigen suchen. Eine fertige GFK- Kiste ist oft günstiger als eine Betonkammer selber zu laminieren!

Strömungsgünstiger ist immer eine runde Biokammer- oder LH- Einblaskammer.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Steve.

3 Einläufe in die den Trommelfilter - ok
4 Ausläufe 110 vom Trommelfiliter zum Luftheberschacht - nicht ganz so ok ~ besser wäre hier 1 x 200 oder 3 x 125 oder 3 x 160 

Luftheberschacht 400er KG-Schachtrohr - ok ~ passend dazu Schachtboden mit oben genannten 3 x 125 / 3 x 160 Anschluss, alternativ das 200er direkt in das Schachtrohr einarbeiten
4 Rückläufe aus Luftheberschacht - nicht ok ~ denn hier hast Du lediglich den Auslauf des Luftheber in entsprechenden Querschnitt als Übergang
4 Verbindungen 110 zwischen den Kammern - nicht ok ~ besser wäre auch hier 1 x 200 oder 3 x 160
4 Rückläufe 110 in den Teich - ok (ggf. 1 x mehr in Reserve oder gleich 4 x 125)


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Auskünfte, nun bin ich wieder ein wenig schlauer.
Nun Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage wie ich den Luftheber Baue?

Werde heute noch bild von dem Standort schicken.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Steigrohr in KG 200 passt von 30-50m³/h ganz gut- und es funktioniert bei mir auch noch im "Winterbetrieb" mit einer ganz kleinen Membranpumpe Thomas AP 60/80. Für drei Saugstellen reicht eine Thomas 80 HN. Secoh sind auch gut.

LH im Schacht/ LH Kammer gibt es die Varianten
-Druckdose aussen rum bis KG110
- ab KG125 Bodendruckdose a la zacky (link in seiner Signatur) oder Membranteller mit Trichter (Bau in meiner Signatur)

Verbindungen so großzügig wie möglich machen- nur keine Engpässe. Bei manchen TF kann man Lage und Dimension der Zu- und Abläufe bei Bestellung frei wählen.
1 x 200 oder 2 x KG 160 vom TF zum Schachtboden wären nicht schlecht.

Beste Position des "Ablaufs" vom TF wäre der Boden.
TF kommt auf ein Gestell oder Podest mit Aussparung unten. Verbindung dann mit Flexmuffe für KG 200.

Bei mehr Saugleitungen- größerer TF für ca. 40-50m³ Verbindung in KG 250.


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Nun Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage wie ich den Luftheber Baue?



hier mal 2 Beispiele:

50er ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-dn50-v0-1.40485/
125er ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/


das ding ("*B*lubber*B*ox") hat so seine Vorteile beim LHOS ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522270/





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnWvuITBO0_




nächste Frage


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

Danke. Könnte ich nicht ein 400/500 KG rohr nehmen als Kammer und ein 200 KG Rohr als Steigrohr?
Wenn ja wie mache ich das 400/500 KG unten dicht?


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Wenn ja wie mache ich das 400/500 KG unten dicht?



Muffe oben:
die dinger nennen sich Kappe z.B. ==> * defekter Link entfernt *
und müssen dann geklebt werden​
Muffe unten
Muffenstopfen z.B. ==>* defekter Link entfernt *​


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

KG Schachtboden mit passenden Zulauf- je nach Anzahl Saugstellen, Wunschfördermenge, TF-Durchsatz, Pumpleistung.
Dieser Zulauf kann nie zu groß sein und ist dann schon fertig.

KG 500 hat Vorteile- insbes. um oben den KG 200 Bogen des LH (2 x 45° bögen) einfacher zu montieren.
Bei KG 400 passt verm. nur noch ein 87° Bogen, der auch nicht soooo schlimm ist.

Den Durchbruch des KG 200 LH oben im Schachtrohr muss man sich ggf. basteln.
Loch etwas kleiner aussägen, erwärmen, Rohr/ Trichter durchdrücken oder ein Stück KG 200 mit Muffe von Innen reinschieben und mit GFK ringsherum laminieren.
Das nächste Bauteil in der waagerechten sollte ein KG 200/160 Abzweig sein. Das ist dann ggf. der Luftauslaß/ Abschäumer.
Dann Einlauf in die "Lufthebereinbalaskammer" (ggf. Biokammer durch __ Hel-X Füllung- etwas Feinschmutz soll man damit ggf. auch noch rausholen. Einströmung tangential- Kammer rund für Kreisel immer günstig. (Entweder wird damit später gleich das Hel-X etwas bewegt und /oder der Feinstschmutz in der Kammer setzt sich mehr mittig am Boden ab)

Es gibt hier ein paar gut Bau- Dokus mit dem KG Schachtsystem.
--------
Dein Teich wird recht groß. 2 Skimmer empfehlenswert, 3 BA macht 5 Saugleitungen alle in KG 125.
Dann hast Du keinen Engpaß später...
Kannst auch gerne 1 BA und 1 SK noch verschlossen lassen....egal.
Hauptsache de Rohre kommen im Filterkeller an und es gehend genügend Rückläufe aus der Biokammer weg.

Um etwas Verrohrungs Wirrwarr zu vermeiden kann man z.B: auch mit 3 x KG160 von der LH Einblas (-/Biokammer )weggehen und diese um den Teich verteilt jeweils auf 2 x KG 125 oder 110 sehr kurz aufteilen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2017)

manchmal weiß ich nicht so recht...warum ich überhaupt was schreibe.



Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Könnte ich nicht ein 400/500 KG rohr nehmen als Kammer und ein 200 KG Rohr als Steigrohr?
> Wenn ja wie mache ich das 400/500 KG unten dicht?





Zacky schrieb:


> Luftheberschacht 400er KG-Schachtrohr - ok ~ passend dazu Schachtboden mit oben genannten 3 x 125 / 3 x 160 Anschluss



Die Frage hatte sich schon 2 Beiträge vorher beantwortet.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

Sry, danke nochmal für die hilfe, war ein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

wenn ich 5 Saugleitungen machen kann ich die vorher verbinden oder sollten die alle 5 einzeln in die erste Kammer einfließen?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Alle einzeln in eine erste "Sammelkammer"- möglichst von unten rein.
Dort kann man mit aufgesteckten KG- Rohren einfach und robust bei Rep. etc. abschiebern "Standrohrkammer".

in der waagerechten geht von dieser Kammer z.B. ein dickes KG250 in den TF.
Manche bauen auch dort ihre UV - Lampe ein. Freistrahler -Tauch-UV der Firma Rota von koi-Herdecke z.B.

Dazu muss diese Kammer auch UV- stabil sein. PVC eher nicht. PEHD, Edelstahl GFK mit gutem Topcoat??
Oder die Kammer mit dünnem Edelstahl- Blech auslegen.

hier schoneinmal  der Tip zu GFK- Kisten als Standrohrkammer.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...eich-umbauen-help-me.47666/page-9#post-553987

Der Vorteil:
einfache Mögichkeit Leitungen mal abzusperren oder auch von oben zu reinigen (__ Wasserschlauch oder Kärcher mit Kanalratte oben reinschieben)
Kaum Engpässe...Keine Schieber...wenig Platz verbrauch.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

Okay, danke oder aber noch einen IBC?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Wozu?
Ein IBC dürfte enorme Mengen an __ Hel-X aufnehmen- bestimmt 300-400l.
Du hast nur einen Schwimmteich. Und die Hel-X Menge reicht schon für ein paar dicke Fische.

Für einen vollen Koiteich wäre mehr Biovolumen immer gut.

Unten mal eine ganz grobe Skizze.....


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2017)

so z.B. würde das dann im 1/2 IBC aussehen







https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-10-01__15-58-00_d71_6845-jpg.154449/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-10-01__18-29-46_d71_6853-jpg.154454/


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (9. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Skizze Danke...naja überlege halt was eventuell als ersatz zu ibc geht was halt von der Menge her passt und ausreichend ist. Und nicht preislich so hoch ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

Bei GFK kann man ohne Flansche die PVC- KG-Rohre einkleben,. Mit Epoxydharz und Glasfaserschnipseln...bisschen Matte..

* defekter Link entfernt *
Bei diesen Kisten muss man sehen, wie man dort die Rohre reinbekommt.
Flansche sind teuer.....für KG 160/ 250 etc..
Zudem können die Verstärkungen stören.

Gibt viele Varianten...
Weinbütten aus GFK, etc. oder original
http://www.haslbeck-kunststoffe.de/html/produkte/gartenteiche/klein_behaelter.html

Irgendwann...kann man auch darüber nachdenken, sich ggf. von einer Firma die Sammelkammer und die Biokammer bauen zu lassen in PE. Das kann jede Kunststoffschlosserei....zu normalen Industriestundenlöhnen ohne Hobbyaufschlag.

Manchmal werden in Koi-foren PE Behälter neu oder gebr. angeboten.


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (10. Mai 2017)

Vielen Danke da weiß ich jetzt soweit Bescheid und bedanke mich vielmals. Und lasse euch natürlich dran Teil haben wenn es los geht.. Nun Muß ich noch genau überlegen wie ich den Teich gestallte und Vorallen baue.
Mir gefällt die Idee mit dem Beton Becken nicht wirklich. Was gibt es für weitere Ideen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

Steve_Bischoff schrieb:


> Was gibt es für weitere Ideen?



was mit holz
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/452713/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/452713/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/352162/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/393116/


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (10. Mai 2017)

Die Frage ist ob ich es denn so bauen Muße oder wo Fach Terrassen ähnlich baue 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_Bischoff (17. Mai 2017)

Was für eine Pumpe sollte ich mir am besten Kaufen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

